# python.



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i have a no spill and i was wondering... waile i do a water change should i leave the water running in the sink? my mom gets upset cause its a 180gal and takes along time to drain when the water is running. but when its not running the tank drains really slow. and there is not much sucktion for the gravel tube.

(i threw out the instructions)


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thats the whole point of a python, without the water running, it is just a syphon.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

nice. thanks for your reply.

duh


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Hook it up to the garden hose for the siphon part. Its stronger and its not in the house. When you fill up the tank use the sink.

SMTT


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

you can use it without the water running, but its very slow, especially if your tank is not much higher than the sink.(a syphon travels down hill,the lower the drain point from the tank the fatster the water flows.) or you can just turn up the water to increace the suction power and drain it reall quick so no one complains.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I stick mine out the window into the garden lol. it works well. then I hook it directly no t spice up to the sink to fill.


----------

